# Think Pink! Baylee's celebration



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunday is officially the day that we have designated as "think pink" day to honor Baylee's retirement and celebrate her accomplishments. 
Pink is the color that Baylee and I wear whenever we show in obedience or rally so we thought it was appropriate to ask all her "guests" to add a touch of pink to their attire.
We are celebrating in style as Baylee deserves the best. All of our training buddies are joining in the activities.
I have mixed feelings about this special day but know that we have a lot to be proud of so when you start your day on Sunday (9-4-11), think "pink" in Baylee's honor.

ASCA CD Baylee Golden Butterfly Wings CDX, RN, CGC
loving companion and Golden girl extraordinaire


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We will celebrate with you, going to find some pink!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking Pink


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking out my pink t shirt especially for Baylee.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We'll be honoring her in pink here as well!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Easy to do pink here !! I will even put a pink ribbon on my RB Bae Lee's pic. Hope it's a great day !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is so cool! will do something pink here, too, I'm thinking a pink bandana on my Tiny!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope Baylee enjoys her retirement. Thinking "pink" from Minnesota for you both!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for your "PINK" thoghts. The party was a huge success and Baylee LOVED being the center of attention and got to wear a big pink bow and the pink tiara. 
We gathered at the park where we train and set up our ring to practice. The ring was covered with pink streamers and I had a pink butterfly with a giant rose mylar baloon attahed to it. Baylee's formal name has butterfly in it so my friend had found some really awesome bling butterfly streamers that we strung between the cars. All the decorations served not only to liven up the party but provided distractions for the dogs in the ring as they waved in the wind.
We had a tasty lunch with pink drinks and some beautiful chicken flavored cookies for the dogs. I shared a picture that my club had awarded Baylee in 2009 for being the CDX rookie of the year. Everyone clapped and laughed and celebrated Baylee. The day was perfect and a great way to put closure on an important moment in are lives together.
I'll post pictures when I get them downloaded. 
Thanks also to those of you who suggested we celebrate Baylee's retirement. Putting a positive note on the day really was uplifting.
Thank-you again!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just reading this but I actually wore pink today! I'm glad the party was a success!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures from Baylee's Pink Party. I don't have permission to show her with all her human friends but there are some great group shots with her human buddies. 

These are a couple of my favorites. The second one is Baylee with me and the first one she is with two of her favorite friends. I am holding a beautiful pink doggy cookie one of her friends brought for the doggy gang.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aah! She looks so happy with her friends and especially with you! She is so beautiful!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just awesome! She looks very pleased with all the attention!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The pink party was such a great day to close out Baylee's obedience career but more importantly to celebrate how Baylee blossomed from a timid, fearful dog afraid of other dogs, crates and flapping things to a wonderful companion and a dog that earned a CDX. Baylee actually knows all of utility and showed several times but her physical limitations and unsteadiness in the ring caught up with her. 
Baylee grew from a pup that was unable to tolerate much without offering an aggressive reaction, to a pup that is a real sweetheart. She introduced me to the sport of obedience because there were few other ways to interact with her at the time. Baylee was more independent like a Saluki than a golden and presented challenges along the way.
I am proud of all that we have accomplished. Baylee is a very special pup!

Below is a picture of one of the special celebratory doggy cookies that a friend brought to offer cheer. I will remember this special day for a very long time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful way to celebrate all of your accomplishments together  Love the doggie cookies !

Enjoy your retirement Baylee - you've come a long way indeed


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww, some how I missed this! I will do a belated - "think pink" day for your Baylee! Beautiful girl!



BayBeams said:


> Sunday is officially the day that we have designated as "think pink" day to honor Baylee's retirement and celebrate her accomplishments.
> Pink is the color that Baylee and I wear whenever we show in obedience or rally so we thought it was appropriate to ask all her "guests" to add a touch of pink to their attire.
> We are celebrating in style as Baylee deserves the best. All of our training buddies are joining in the activities.
> I have mixed feelings about this special day but know that we have a lot to be proud of so when you start your day on Sunday (9-4-11), think "pink" in Baylee's honor.
> ...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Awwww, some how I missed this! I will do a belated - "think pink" day for your Baylee! Beautiful girl!


Oh thanks, I'll be sure Baylee knows. She loves sharing with her friends and the longer she extends the celebration the happier she will be!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed this thread eaelier!
Now you have to extend the celebration a little more to let your lovely and so special girl know I think she is fantastic.
What a beauty.:smooch::kiss:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> I missed this thread eaelier!
> Now you have to extend the celebration a little more to let your lovely and so special girl know I think she is fantastic.
> What a beauty.:smooch::kiss:


Thank-you so much for letting Baylee know what a special girl she is. I will miss showing her but Baylee will thoroughly enjoy being the lady of leisure....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is so cool!!! I am glad you and Baylee had a great day. It does help to acknowledge the accomplishments. It's not an end, just a new beginning to another part of Baylee's life. 

I just saw this thread. So unfortunately.... I didn't know to wear pink otherwise I definitely would have. 

Congrats Baylee enjoy your well deserved retirement.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do!! Thank you so much for posting the pictures, and please give your beautiful girl an extra hug from me!


----------

